# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PBDOM] XML - Ajout d'un saut de ligne

## xjacq

Bonjour,

J'essaye d'ajouter un saut de ligne dans une balise XML en utilisant la librairie 
PBDOM.



```

```

J'ai ssay


```

```

Cela ne marche pas.

Si je remplis un blob  partir d'un fichier qui contient des sauts de ligne cela marche. Il doit donc y avoir un code ascii ou un caractre mais je ne le connais pas.

Merci pour votre aide

----------


## shahin

"~r~n"

----------


## xjacq

merci pour ton aide mais cela ne marche pas 
pbdom_element.settext("~r~n~r~n~r~n~r~n~r~ntttt~r~n~r~n~r~nttt~r~n~r~n~r~ntt")

cela donne
<postalAddressTag>tttt ttt tt</postalAddressTag> 

avec un blob c'est pareil

Mais est ce vraiment appropri de vouloir mettre des sauts de lignes dans un tag XML. Il s'agit d'un service que l'on utilide  la S.G. J'ai l'impression que les PBDOM tronque des caratres.

----------


## shahin

> Mais est ce vraiment appropri de vouloir mettre des sauts de lignes dans un tag XML


Non ce n'est pas appropri et a ne sert  rien. Tu rponds  ta prope question

----------


## cryborg

Bon, j'cris un peu tard, a ne sert probablement  rien, mais effectivement, a ne sert  rien de mettre de sauts de lignes entre des balises XML.

Il vaudrait mieux que tu les symbolises par des trucs genre *|cr|*, et qu'ensuite, lorsque tu parses ton fichier XML, tu fais la conversion avec le saut de ligne correspondant au langage utilis (<BR>, VbCrLf, chr(13), ~r,....)

----------

